# ABS Hydraulic Unit



## stoshu (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi All,

I live in upstate NY and I love my 1997 nissan hardbody. I've got it up and running great but recently the ABS Hydraulic Unit went because of rust. I have it in the shop and they pulled off the old unit but we can NOT find a replacement. The local stores even spoke directly to Cardone and they are no longer manufacturing them.

This is the part I need, anybody have any suggestions on where to get it? (PS. We've also called the local Junk Yards)
Product Detail


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Infamous Nissan (google it) has a Wanted section. Post that you need one of those, and someone will go pull it for you out of a local yard - as long as you are OK with paying for it. Yard prices are cheap, but someone has to go get it for you, then mail it to you.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Search for "anti-lock brake pump" at Car-part.com. They list a bunch of them in NY state, two in the $40 range (used).


----------

